# Wago 750-880 , I/O's über 750-352 anschalten.



## MandiNice (18 Mai 2013)

Hallo

Noch eine Frage zur Wago SPS.

Mittel 750-352 (Ethernet Feldbuskoppler) lassen sich I/O's an die CPU anschalten.

Wie erfolgt die Abfrage dieser I/O's.
Wie kann ich diese I/O's in meinem Prograll abfragen.


Sorry wenn ich Dumm Frage.
Ich konnte aber bisher keine Antwort finden :-(

Danke für Eure Hilfe.

Beste Grüße
Mandi


----------



## @lex (21 Mai 2013)

Hallo Mandi,

du wirst das ganze wahrscheinlich über Modbus machen wollen. Dazu gibt einen tollen Anwendungshinweis "a300003" mit Beispielprojekten:
http://www.wago.de/produkte/produkt...eneral_cms_de&lang=de&q=a300003&x=-1099&y=-82

Gruß
@lex


----------



## MandiNice (21 Mai 2013)

Hallo

Wollte es eigentlich nicht per ModBus machen, aber wenn es so besser geht.
Warum nicht ?

Danke.

Beste Grüße
Mandi

PS.: Morgen sollte das Starterkit und der 750-352 geliefert werden.
Werde es aber erst nächste Woche testen können.


----------

